# 1991 Maxima SE speedo problems



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 1991 Maxima SE with the White guage faces. I also a have a 1990 GXE Instrument cluster that has the black faces. The 91 Maxima is very interminent speedo and odomter. I was thinking that I could take the 90 cluster and swap a few things and get a good cluster to put into the 1991 with the bad. However I am running into issues. So, Does anyone have a 1991 Maxima SE Guage cluster that the speedo and odo worked? I could then just swap the odometer part and keep the miles close to current. Seems the better way to go, then trying to rebuild a complete cluster. Depends on teh price though.
So, anyine got a good SE cluster and how much?

Thanks
Terryg911


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*speedometer problems*



terryg911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1991 Maxima SE with the White guage faces. I also a have a 1990 GXE Instrument cluster that has the black faces. The 91 Maxima is very interminent speedo and odomter. I was thinking that I could take the 90 cluster and swap a few things and get a good cluster to put into the 1991 with the bad. However I am running into issues. So, Does anyone have a 1991 Maxima SE Guage cluster that the speedo and odo worked? I could then just swap the odometer part and keep the miles close to current. Seems the better way to go, then trying to rebuild a complete cluster. Depends on teh price though.
> So, anyine got a good SE cluster and how much?
> ...


Hi Terry,
It might not be the cluster at all, and before assuming of replacing your instrument panel and gauges, simply check the speedometer cable that is supplying signal to the speedometer. The Odometer is driven by the speedometer, so it in effect, will not work either if the speedo doesn't work. 
If you do need to buy one, check out e-bay or craiglist.


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

It is not the speedo cable. It actually has a generator at the tranny that I have tested a lot. it is always putting out a signal. Thanks I will check craig list.





alexnds said:


> Hi Terry,
> It might not be the cluster at all, and before assuming of replacing your instrument panel and gauges, simply check the speedometer cable that is supplying signal to the speedometer. The Odometer is driven by the speedometer, so it in effect, will not work either if the speedo doesn't work.
> If you do need to buy one, check out e-bay or craiglist.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> It is not the speedo cable. It actually has a generator at the tranny that I have tested a lot. it is always putting out a signal. Thanks I will check craig list.


I have a couple if you need one.


----------

